# Stick Medallions



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

If you are thinking of doing a Medallion stick this is a source for a large selection of Medallion. National parks, mountains, states, and more. Amazon also has a good selection.

http://hikeamerica.com/Products/medallion_list.php


----------

